# faccio la pompiere



## WHAT2017

Ciao!

Vorrei sapere se si può dire "faccio la pompiere" e anche "sono una pompiere". 

Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io direi "sono un vigile del fuoco".


----------



## WHAT2017

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io direi "sono un vigile del fuoco".


Per una donna? E perché un vigile e non una vigile?
Diresti anche lo stesso per un uomo?

Grazie mille per la risposta!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Io personalmente direi sempre "vigile". Non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "vigilessa del fuoco".
Comunque l'argomento è non banale

Uso sessista/non sessista della lingua italiana - genere femminile per alcune professioni


----------



## Starless74

WHAT2017 said:


> Vorrei sapere se si può dire "faccio la pompiere"   e anche "sono una pompiere".


Fatta salva l'utilissima discussione generale segnalata da Paul, alla quale rimando per le alternative,
direi che possiamo tranquillamente escludere dal linguaggio comune e corrente le due espressioni in questione
anche perché sostantivo maschile + articolo femminile sconfinano appieno nella sgrammaticatura.


----------



## ohbice

Ho letto in rete "vigile del fuoco donna". Sinceramente non andrei su pompiera...


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> ....  direi che possiamo tranquillamente escludere dal linguaggio comune e corrente le due espressioni in questione
> anche perché sostantivo maschile + articolo femminile sconfinano appieno nella sgrammaticatura.


Da non madrelingua italiano, sono d'accrdo. Se per esempio un uomo dice: "A casa, la mamma la faccio io" (volendo dire che è _lui _che fa i lavori tradizionalmente  tipici per le donne), allora dovrebbe dire "*il *mamma la faccio io" ? ...... (Neanche parlando della variante  "*il* mamm*o*"   ).

(esempi assurdi, lo so, servono solo per illustarzione ....)


----------



## symposium

Mah, i sostantivi maschili che finiscono in -iere hanno il femminile in -iera: portiere/portiera, panettiere/panettiera, consigliere/consigliera... Pompiere al femminile non può che essere "pompiera". E' come se qualcuno chiedesse qual è il femminile di "gatto": la gatto?


----------



## ohbice

Sì, senz'altro. Ma se è possibile ipotizzare che il significato di pompiere sia "uno che maneggia le pompe", la versione femminile del termine si presta a troppi doppi sensi. 
Com'è ha suggerito Paul, starei su vigile / vigilessa del fuoco. 
Mia discutibilissima opinione.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> la versione femminile del termine si presta a troppi doppi sensi.


Ho volutamente tralasciato questo aspetto...


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> Com'è ha suggerito Paul, starei su vigile / vigilessa del fuoco.



Se suona naturale per un italiano nativo e se c'è un motivo per enfatizzare il fatto che si tratta di una donna, allora OK. 

Quello che volevo dire io nel mio post precedente è che in molti casi non importa il sesso della persona che svolge la sua funzione professionale.  Anzi, in certe situazioni può essere addirittura discriminativo sottolineare  che p.e. il vigile del fuoco fu una  donna. 

Non dico che non abbia senso usare le forme femmili di alcuni mestieri, ecc., ma non _per forza_ e non _violando _la grammatica italiana ..... 

(Anche la mia è un'opinione discutibile, ovviamente .....)


----------



## WHAT2017

Quindi:
1- sono una vigilessa del fuoco / faccio la vigilessa del fuoco oppure
2- sono una vigile del fuoco / faccio la vigile del fuoco oppure
3- sono un vigile del fuoco donna / faccio la vigile del fuoco donna

???


----------



## Paulfromitaly

WHAT2017 said:


> Quindi:
> 1- sono una vigilessa del fuoco / faccio la vigilessa del fuoco oppure
> 2- sono una vigile del fuoco / faccio la vigile del fuoco oppure
> 3- sono un vigile del fuoco donna / faccio la vigile del fuoco donna
> 
> ???


Quindi nessuno dei tre.
"Sono una donna e faccio il vigile del fuoco".


----------



## WHAT2017

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quindi nessuno dei tre.
> "Sono una donna e faccio il vigile del fuoco".


Ma devo avere la frase. Non posso mettere questo. Sono il vigile del fuoco per i due ...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dal Treccani online "Per il personale di sesso femminile, si usa in genere _vigile_ preceduto dall’art. femm. (_la vigile che sorveglia l’uscita dalla scuola_; _una vigile inflessibile_), ma con sfumatura più o meno iron. o scherz., talvolta spreg., anche_ vigilessa!"
Quindi "Sono una vigile del fuoco" dovrebbe essere corretto._


WHAT2017 said:


> Ma devo avere la frase. Non posso mettere questo. Sono il vigile del fuoco per i due ...


Quale frase? Spiegaci bene il contesto.


----------



## lemure libero

Pietruzzo said:


> _Quindi "Sono una vigile del fuoco" dovrebbe essere corretto._


Anche perché come aggettivo è di genere neutro.


----------



## Gommik

Se non ho capito male sei spagnolo, quindi forse parecchie cose potrebbero sfuggirti. Per tutte le professioni abitualmente svolte da uomini, quali il pompiere, si declina al femminile anche qualora si dia adito a doppi sensi (è celeberrimo il caso dell'architetta, termine ormai più che ampiamente usato). Chi ti ha detto "faccio la pompiere" ha ovviamente commesso un errore di grammatica, il femminile di pompiere è pompiera, senza stare a pensare ai doppi sensi che sono pittosto diffusi in italiano (lo stesso termine "itali-ano" potrebbe suonare come "ano d'Italia", ma nessuno ci fa caso semplicemente per un'abitudine all'ascolto), o "processo", "colonia penale", ecc. Non sarebbe davvero una novità che le lingue si prestino a equivoci e doppi sensi, non esisterebbe metà dell gag comiche del mondo, se così non fosse. Il termine "pompiera" è poco usato e da qui scatta il doppio senso perché l'uso dei femminili professionali in Italia è piuttosto lento ad affermarsi.
Da evitare "pompiere donna", "vigilessa del fuoco" (significa la miglie del vigile del fuoco, il termine "vigile" è epiceno), quindi, semplicemente "faccio la pompiera", "Sono una pompiera" o "sono una Vigile del Fuoco".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Gommik said:


> vigilessa del fuoco" (significa la moglie del vigile del fuoco


Questa comunque mi è nuova.


----------



## Gommik

In realtà non dovrebbe. Spesso le forme declinate in -essa si riferivano a "moglie di XY" o avevano un'accezione marcatamente denigratoria. Ovviamente l'italiano conserva le forme entrate nell'uso come "dottoressa", "poetessa", "principessa", ma le forme "la medica" (peraltro termine sìusatissimo come aggettivo "ricetta/prescrizione medica", "diaria medica", "visita medica" ecc. ), "la professora", "la studente", sono accettate e corrette. 
Per tutte coloro che vorrebbero declinare al femminile la loro professione ma ne hanno ancora un po' timore, la lingua italiana mette qa corredo un'infinità di manovre evasive. "Lavoro per i Vigili del Fuoco", "Sono membro attivo del Corpo dei Vigili del Fuoco", "Spengo incendi", "Sono Capo Squadra del Corpo nazionale dei Vigili del Fuoco". 

Ad ogni modo vi invito a riflette sulla parola "pompista".

Donne al lavoro (medico, direttore, poeta): ancora sul femminile dei nomi di professione - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca


----------



## Mary49

Gommik said:


> Ad ogni modo vi invito a riflette sulla parola "pompista".


 In che senso?
pompista in Vocabolario - Treccani
*"1.* Operaio che sorveglia il funzionamento di una pompa, per liquidi o aeriformi. *2.* Chi è addetto al funzionamento di un distributore di benzina".
Non capisco cosa c'entri con i pompieri. Ad ogni modo è un sostantivo m.e f.


----------



## Starless74

Gommik said:


> ma le forme "la medica", "la professora", "la studente", sono accettate e corrette.


Per me suonano corrette come "il puerpero" ma se qualcuno le accetta, tant'è...

Quanto a "pompiera", in teoria non differisce molto da: "infermiera", "portiera" o "ragioniera"
ma evidentemente nell'uso non è (almeno per ora) ugualmente invalso, al di là dei possibili doppi sensi sessisti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Limitiamoci ai pompieri...*
Per il resto, potete discuterne qui

Uso sessista/non sessista della lingua italiana - genere femminile per alcune professioni


----------

